# Formula R1's opinions



## kcreager (Nov 13, 2007)

Alright this is a question that should and probably will be posted on the brakes forum but here it is. Is anyone riding the Formula R1's yet. Scott specs them so I am sure at least some people are riding them. I know that the Oro's are awesome but haven't seen many people yet riding the R1's. Opinions please! They are the lightest brakes so very ligit for the weight weenies forum. Thanks.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

There are a couple of reviews on the 2nd page.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=417405&page=2

I think we'll start seeing more and more reviews pop up over the next month or so.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

uhhh here in italy lots of R1 users

very happy of them , all users...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

i hear some complaints of rattling sounds of the floating discs...just similar to the floatings of the Hopes.


----------



## celestequattro (Nov 29, 2008)

Using R1's on a Spark Limited - generally very good, but as Nino says you do get the pads dragging on the rotors sometimes and for no obvious reason. Could be down to the user (ie me!) but with XTR you get more lever travel so I guess the pads have that fraction of a mm extra gap to the rotor which could stop annoying noises. Only problem so far is getting spares, even pads, but this is gradually starting to improve. Power very good, even with one finger braking.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Wouldn't ANY brake drag slow you down more than a 50-80 gram weight drop would speed you up? Am I just trying to make myself feel good about buying XTR brakes when I knew these were coming out soon?


----------



## celestequattro (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree - just got back from a ride with the front brake binding! It may be the Formula "one size fits all" pads pending getting a proper set of R1s, but rolling without brakes is certainly faster than lighter brakes dragging. You have no reason to feel bad - I had a feel of my old style XTR levers yesterday and prefer the extra travel/more positive feel. It may just be that my Formulas need more fettling, but I am a riding and not a fettling type of rider.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm keeping an eye on this cuz the XTRs replaced a set of Formula B1 SLs that lasted many years but didn't feel great, needed frequent bleeding, and didn't have much power (they did run drag free though).
My main reason for choosing the XTRs was the claim that their pads sit farther from the discs.


----------



## Dream Bikes (Oct 1, 2005)

I agree with Eliflap, here in Italy we love them, they're very powerful and light!
They're sexy too...

Here in my pics you can see the real weight :

Black ones :


----------



## Dream Bikes (Oct 1, 2005)

White ones :


----------



## Dream Bikes (Oct 1, 2005)

Blue ones :


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

If they came with IS mounting tabs they'd be sweet.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

On a semi-related note....

I'm running Oro-Puros, and I find them to be a lot spongier that most other hydro brakes. I have the FCS set to the hardest setting, but it's still quite spongy.

1. Is this just the way all Formulas feel? I know they're famous for the modulation. Mine were installed by the only Formula dealer (and service center) in this country, so I would assume it's not a bad bleed.

2. Do R1's feel similar (sponginess)? I'm thinking about getting some and moving the Puros to my other bike, but if they have the same feel, I think I want to try something else.


----------



## Kwik (Aug 7, 2007)

I own both oro puro, and R1 brakes(magnesium lever and steel rotor).

Modulation on puro is better then R1. The R1 has an more on or off braking. The original brake pads from R1 didn't work very well at my bike, I replaced them with swiss-stop, which gave me much more breakpower.

I love R1 and also I still love my puro. If you would only look at braking performance my vote is for the puro's.(marathon in mountains)

If you are looking for a light XC-brake buy the R1's, they are so light and performance is also good


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

I also have both, in fact, I just took the Puros off and put the R1 on my bike yesterday but no ride time yet, they do feel less spongy than the Puros (which, yes, can feel a bit too spongy for my tastes too although it never actually bothered me while riding).

I have one negative point so far though, installing per the manual with the right adaptor (everything is stock, Formula adaptors and bolt kit), the front brake pads hit the rivets of the R1 2-piece rotors... but not the rear one. I put some spacers between the IS adaptor and the caliper and it now seems okay but I thought it was odd. I didn't fine tune the alignement since something came up but I'll have to double check the setup and compare with another adaptor to see if it's an out of specs one...

The R1 look stunning compared to the Puros, much lighter too, the lines are more flexible which I like, the Puro's braided hose were very stiff.


----------



## pxx (Mar 25, 2008)

After about 200km with R1's on my 2007 Epic, I'm perfectly satisfied with them. Nothing to totally fall in love with, but they do outperform my old trusty Juicy threes, as they definitely also should, with that price


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow, those look nice. I don't like the small Formula pads. I have 2 pairs of Oros on my bikes, and the pads wear too quickly (small scrub area). I like my Mini Pros best, due to excellent pad retraction after 2 years of service. My Oros with 1 yr of service don't retract as well as new, and are more prone to rubbing. Will need a rebuild already.

I run Hope 2 piece rotors, along with many friends. There are no noise issue with them.

The R1 sure seem like to WW brake to beat.

For performance, I like the Hayes Stroker. They're heavy, but man do they work well. The pad area is also huge. Hope Mini X2 for the win.


----------



## Frame (Nov 17, 2007)

Have had R1's on my 29er for about 1000km. Beautiful brakes. No noise issues or binding/rubbing at all. Just the usual Formula "bzzz" when braking hard. Great Sound! I have a set of Oro K24's on another bike - still going strong, but the R1's are just awesome. Very powerful - they are way inboard of my shifters and I never need more than my forefinger. Had an overheating issue on one very long, very steep downhill section in a recent stage race. It was the front brake, 160mm rotor, and being 92kg, I should probably use a 180mm on the 29er wheel. The ambient temp was about 30 degrees C. Otherwise no problems. Way better than the noisy/squealing set I took off (Avid Elixirs - I always seem to end up with noisy Avids!)
2 other riders have them in our club here in South Africa, including my wife. Both very happy. Unbeatable for XC


----------



## p_shep (Jan 12, 2005)

What size rotors do the calipers fit without an adapter (PM)?


----------



## Frame (Nov 17, 2007)

p_shep said:


> What size rotors do the calipers fit without an adapter (PM)?


160mm post mount


----------



## p_shep (Jan 12, 2005)

160 front?

I should be able to get away with that. I only weight 140lbs.

140 on the rear then (frame has IS mount).


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

p_shep said:


> 160 front?
> 
> I should be able to get away with that. I only weight 140lbs.
> 
> 140 on the rear then (frame has IS mount).


160 front yes so it's possible to use a 140mm rotor on the rear.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

With an IS adapter of course. Until most frames start coming with post mounts lightweight brakes should come with IS rear calipers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

*R1 availability+Colors/Polished ??*

So there are a lot of posts here showing polished R1's and carbon levers etc. Where is this suff coming from ? Are these all european ? There is none of that stuff here in the states as far as I know except for the few with access to oem spec. Can anybody clue me in ?

Thx !


----------



## Dream Bikes (Oct 1, 2005)

danaco said:


> So there are a lot of posts here showing polished R1's and carbon levers etc. Where is this suff coming from ? Are these all european ? There is none of that stuff here in the states as far as I know except for the few with access to oem spec. Can anybody clue me in ?
> 
> Thx !


They are actually only Scott bikes OEM....when I will be able to get them I will let you know


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Where can I freakin' buy these R1's?!? All I want is a set of the black ones!


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

danaco said:


> So there are a lot of posts here showing polished R1's and carbon levers etc. Where is this suff coming from ? Are these all european ? There is none of that stuff here in the states as far as I know except for the few with access to oem spec. Can anybody clue me in ?
> 
> Thx !


i got set on my scalpel BBQ i got them from LBS


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

nino said:


> i hear some complaints of rattling sounds of the floating discs...just similar to the floatings of the Hopes.


Bending the truth again?


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

got mine from speedgoat


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Robin v Berkel said:


> i got set on my scalpel BBQ i got them from LBS


And what LBS might that be ??


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

danaco said:


> And what LBS might that be ??


http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/default.asp


----------



## usuckpoo (Mar 16, 2009)

Guys, do you have the links to these stores that actually have them in stock?

I've been having trouble locating a dealer that actually has them.

Thanks!!!


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

I bought some and they're back ordered untill may 11th:madman: I'm sure I could find a pair if I searched hard enough but I'll wait so I can get my team discount.


----------



## p_shep (Jan 12, 2005)

Is it me, or are the prices of the R1's rocketing?


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

thy sel fast last internet store got 5 black R1 with carbon and thy all solt out in one week


----------



## p_shep (Jan 12, 2005)

I think I'll just get a cheap brake to tide me over until they're available and not at an astronomical price.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

*r1 black standard*

here's the stockers with magnesium levers and block bodies.


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

which is the 140mm adapter, can someone show me, thanks


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

gertfe said:


> which is the 140mm adapter, can someone show me, thanks


Formula don't make an adaptor marketed as a 140mm but a 160 front adaptor is just the same as a 140 rear adaptor...


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Formula don't make an adaptor marketed as a 140mm but a 160 front adaptor is just the same as a 140 rear adaptor...


thanks for the information, you'll use in my R1 that are to come, I hope they arrive soon .. greetings and thanks


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Formula don't make an adaptor marketed as a 140mm but a 160 front adaptor is just the same as a 140 rear adaptor...


only formula adapter?


----------



## vallinotti (Apr 14, 2009)

Now i'm using one, bought at italy, white with carbon levers, really very nice.
The brake power is more than lats sets that i used, XTR ,Juicys, martas, etc .The best brake that i ever used


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

gertfe said:


> only formula adapter?


Any brand, every IS to Post mount 160 front adaptor will work as a IS to Post mount 140 rear adaptor.


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks!!!!!


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

www.bikeman.com has one set front and rear in stock.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

I finally got to try mine, black R1 with carbon lever blade and 2-piece R1 160mm rotors.

The goods: very light, beautiful, good power and modulation, the feel is pretty nice too, I think they are an improvement on all those fronts from the Oro Puros...

The not as good: the 160mm 2-piece rotors have the rivets very close to the brake track, in my case, I had to put shims between the front IS adaptor and the caliper, otherwise the pads hit the rivets. Not too hard to fix and from what I figured, it's only a problem with a Lefty, maybe has something to do with the slotted brake mounts... After looking at my older rotors, I noticed the wear was a bit too close to the center, on the rotor spokes so the R1 are not to blame here.

Another annoyance, both my calipers drive-side pistons are very lazy, they don't move much on the way back, when I squeeze the brakes, the pads on each sides squeeze the rotor but one doesn't move back much so it rubs pretty much non-stop. I haven't tried to clean the pistons yet and I'll wait a bit for the seals to be broken in...


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> I finally got to try mine, black R1 with carbon lever blade and 2-piece R1 160mm rotors.
> 
> The goods: very light, beautiful, good power and modulation, the feel is pretty nice too, I think they are an improvement on all those fronts from the Oro Puros...
> 
> ...


Sweet! Got any pics yet Dan?

I would wait a bit until the seals wear in, then if it still has a laggy piston I would talk to the LBS or Formula directly.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Sorry, no pictures, my camera died and I have yet to get a new one... My cell phone camera is just awful...

That's the plan, ride them as is until they get broken in, if it doesn't get better, I'll clean the pistons with iso alcohol... I've already been in contact with Formula about the pads/rivets thing, mentioned the sticky pistons and they have been helpful, as always. They have among the best customer support of the industry...


----------



## usuckpoo (Mar 16, 2009)

Has anyone encountered any problems with these brakes thus far?

As a whole, access to inventory is still very limited. A local dealer put in an order for them last year and have yet to receive them. I heard rumors of alot of teething problems with these brakes but no one seems to have put up a long term review on them so far.


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

usuckpoo said:


> Has anyone encountered any problems with these brakes thus far?
> 
> As a whole, access to inventory is still very limited. A local dealer put in an order for them last year and have yet to receive them. I heard rumors of alot of teething problems with these brakes but no one seems to have put up a long term review on them so far.


i got them now some time and thy work super no problem at all


----------



## Frame (Nov 17, 2007)

usuckpoo said:


> Has anyone encountered any problems with these brakes thus far?
> 
> As a whole, access to inventory is still very limited. A local dealer put in an order for them last year and have yet to receive them. I heard rumors of alot of teething problems with these brakes but no one seems to have put up a long term review on them so far.


Well, they haven't been around too long! Have had mine since January this year. No problems at all, apart from the one overheating episode (see above). Love them. I know a couple of other people with them and they are also very happy. From what I hear they are selling out as fast as they can be made, so good luck! Well worth the $$$$$


----------



## usuckpoo (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks guys,

Yes. It seems alot of online shops are advertising them but with no stock. I would like them in white but no luck so far. Has anyone used them with scrub rotors so far? I am aware that the R1s are not packaged with formula discs, so im intending to use scrub discs instead


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

no issues on my polished version ... loving it


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Dan i have same problem on Lefty

but with CarbonTi 160 floating rotor

fixed , but there is a minimal space between rotors rivets and caliper

my problem is with the brake caliper , not with the adaptor PM-IS


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

usuckpoo said:


> Has anyone encountered any problems with these brakes thus far?
> 
> As a whole, access to inventory is still very limited. A local dealer put in an order for them last year and have yet to receive them. I heard rumors of alot of teething problems with these brakes but no one seems to have put up a long term review on them so far.


need one pair ?


----------



## Frame (Nov 17, 2007)

usuckpoo said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Yes. It seems alot of online shops are advertising them but with no stock. I would like them in white but no luck so far. Has anyone used them with scrub rotors so far? I am aware that the R1s are not packaged with formula discs, so im intending to use scrub discs instead


The R1 two-piece rotors are one of the best things about the brakes - very light and quiet. Bling too. I have some spare wheels with Avid G2 rotors which I have used with the brakes, but in usual Avid style they are noisy. Brakes feel much stronger with the R1 rotors. No experience with scrubs, but I've heard they are not too good in the wet, and you have to use organic pads. 
Update us on the match if you go that route.


----------



## gertfe (Apr 9, 2009)

is possible buy carbon levers extra... is availible in shops


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

*R1's vs. Puro*

So I've put a few miles under my new R1's and I think I'm ready to give them a fair comparison against my previous brakeset, the puros.

Asthetics: The first thing I notice about the R1's as opposed the Puro's is the lack of the ugly faded-gold paint. Thank you formula. The color of the puro's matched nothing, not even gold! Also the color options for the R1's is excellent, albeit getting ahold of white, blue, and silver R1's is not easy.

R1: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Puro: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Power: As both systems use the same piston, power is very much the same. I'm using the same rotors (forumula stockers) I used on the puro's so I cannot comment on the new rotors that are available.

R1::thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Puro::thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Quality: The craftsmanship of both brakes is excellent. However, the Puro's had a much more solid lever feel than the R1's do. The R1's magnesium (haven't seen or tried the carbon, which should be standard but isn't) levers have a cheaper feel and have some noticeable play up and down. The puro's felt beautiful in this aspect.

R1::thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Puro::thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Setup: For some reason I never got the hang of setting up the Puro's. They needed to be bled 2 or 3 times before I could get them to work properly and even then I'd have problems the the levers almost reaching the bar when I squeezed them the first few times. The R1's haven't had this problem. Maybe it was specific to that set of Puro's only, but they're the only ones I can comment on.

R1::thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Puro::thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Weight: Both are very light brakes, but obviously the R1's have the edge in this department.

R1::thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Puro::thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Modulation: I've always loved forumla's 'braking feel'. They're right up there with Marta's as far as I'm concerned. However, the R1's have some noticeable vibration in the rear brake under hard braking loads. I never experienced that with the Puro's. I baffled as to what it could be as everything is toqured and set up exactly as spec'd. It doesn't really bother me all that much but never the less, the puro's have the edge here.

R1::thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Puro::thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Any brand, every IS to Post mount 160 front adaptor will work as a IS to Post mount 140 rear adaptor.


Forgive my ignorance, I just got my new R1s. So are you saying that the IS to Post mount 160 adaptor that came with my front R1 can be used as an IS to Post mount 140 in my rear? Is Formula recommending this? Thanks and I hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

morrisgarages said:


> Forgive my ignorance, I just got my new R1s. So are you saying that the IS to Post mount 160 adaptor that came with my front R1 can be used as an IS to Post mount 140 in my rear? Is Formula recommending this? Thanks and I hope to hear from you soon.


Yes, they are interchangeable. 160mm front adapter = 140mm rear


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried these with the alligator rotor's?


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Only had 3 rides with mine with alligator 160mm front and rear. No noticable power difference but better modulation than my previous Marta SL. I ordered a 140mm alligator for my rear. Will give feedback when I get it.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

morrisgarages said:


> Only had 3 rides with mine with alligator 160mm front and rear. No noticable power difference but better modulation than my previous Marta SL. I ordered a 140mm alligator for my rear. Will give feedback when I get it.


Thanks,

I just went out for a quick ride on mine. Found out my front rotor has a slight bend in it that my juicy 7's didn't notice (worn pads). Alligator 160 f/r.

Still deliberating getting the R1 160mm, not sure what to do with the 180 f/r the brakes shipped with as they are a little overkill for my type of riding.......and I am so close to getting my project bike under 23 lbs :thumbsup:


----------



## pxx (Mar 25, 2008)

I was using R1's with Alligator Windcutters, 160mm front, 140mm rear. I had to give up using the front one. It would just shake the fork so much, because the brake caliper was too far away from the fork even at the closest possible setting. I would have had to dremel/file a couple of mm's off from my R7 fork (PM). So I decided to go for R1 original rotor and also saved a huge 6 grams  

The rear 140mm windcutter rotor is working just perfect. Which makes me think that the front one would work just fine too, if the brake caliper would just be located close enough.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

pxx said:


> ...... So I decided to go for R1 original rotor and also saved a huge 6 grams


Yeah, I think that's what I'll end up doing. My set shipped with 180mm rotors so I am just waiting for a set of 160's to materialize at my front door......come on chain reaction!


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

where can I get the blue brakes?


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

Anybody know what the standard 160mm rotors really weigh?

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/19...s-839-Formula/Formula-R1-Rotor-W_-Adapter.htm


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

86 g


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

eliflap said:


> 86 g


Cool.


----------



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

Frame said:


> Have had R1's on my 29er for about 1000km. Beautiful brakes. No noise issues or binding/rubbing at all. Just the usual Formula "bzzz" when braking hard. Great Sound! I have a set of Oro K24's on another bike - still going strong, but the R1's are just awesome. Very powerful - they are way inboard of my shifters and I never need more than my forefinger. Had an overheating issue on one very long, very steep downhill section in a recent stage race. It was the front brake, 160mm rotor, and being 92kg, I should probably use a 180mm on the 29er wheel. The ambient temp was about 30 degrees C. Otherwise no problems. Way better than the noisy/squealing set I took off (Avid Elixirs - I always seem to end up with noisy Avids!)
> 2 other riders have them in our club here in South Africa, including my wife. Both very happy. Unbeatable for XC


I'm in the market for either a set of R1's or 2010 Avid Elixir CR Mags. I noticed that you had a set of Elixir's before the R1's. Aside from the noise that you described with your Elixir's, how would you compare the power and modulation between the two? I weigh about 73kg and ride pretty aggressive/technical XC with some occasional long descents.


----------



## pxx (Mar 25, 2008)

JaLove said:


> Anybody know what the standard 160mm rotors really weigh?


My 160mm was 87.7g. Also weighed a 180mm rotor, 109g.


----------



## Kwik (Aug 7, 2007)

When I first installed the rotors they weighed 88 gram. Now I have been riding them for 4 months, I have changed them for scrubs.

I weighed the rotors again and they wieghed 83 gram. They lost 5 gram of material in 4 months


----------



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

vallinotti said:


> Now i'm using one, bought at italy, white with carbon levers, really very nice.
> The brake power is more than lats sets that i used, XTR ,Juicys, martas, etc .The best brake that i ever used


I'm potentially in the market for a set of these as well. I was just wondering if you are still liking your R1's? Have you used them on any long descents? Any overheating issues or fade? Thanks.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

im loving my R1s....no issue at all bombing round Afan the other week.
Handled the descents well and no fade or other issue to report. Running stock organic pads.


----------



## Thomas (Feb 19, 2004)

*Which*



Kwik said:


> When I first installed the rotors they weighed 88 gram. Now I have been riding them for 4 months, I have changed them for scrubs.
> 
> I weighed the rotors again and they wieghed 83 gram. They lost 5 gram of material in 4 months


scale do you use??


----------



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

vikingboy said:


> im loving my R1s....no issue at all bombing round Afan the other week.
> Handled the descents well and no fade or other issue to report. Running stock organic pads.


How would you describe the lever feel? I've heard a few comments that the lever is too flexy feeling. Would you agree with this? I'm trying to gather all of the information that I can before I decide whether to get a set or not. I ride pretty hard and aggressive XC and just hope that these would be enough brake for me.


----------



## Kwik (Aug 7, 2007)

Thomas said:


> scale do you use??


A kitchen scale, pretty accurate.

My friend also chanched to scrub rotors with his R1 stock rotors. He has an very expensive and good scale. His discs lost 4 grams in the same period.

I was surprised by the weight difference myself, maybe the disc use soft metal?


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

There are any R1 brake pads with aluminium base plate ? I searched the web - no results....

Not count the basic pads that are alu and organic.
Yesterday I have mailed to kool-stop and they wrote that they won't make brake pads on aluminium base plate - what a shame....


----------



## celestequattro (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes you can get them with an aluminium base plate - I have a couple of sets made by two manufacturers, one of which is Formula as I recall. They are not packaged as R1, or indeed Al though.

If you are still stuck I will dig them out of the box in my garage and let you have more info.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes, I'm interested, let me know when you get them


----------



## celestequattro (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok - the a2z ones like the kool stop are steel.

Formula make OE pads with an Ergal backing plate in what looks like a generic pack marked "The One R1 Mega" across the top. The give away is a tiny word just under the bar code on the back of the pack which says "ergal".

There is a code - not sure if it means anything but: FD40107-10

Good luck!


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

3 question:

Can anyone say for absolute certainty that the OEM R1 pads that come with the calipers are in fact "organic" pads?

celestequattro: Are these pads you speak of also "organic"?

I am using Scrub Components rotors, and need to stick with full organic pads. I am currently using Kool Stop organic pads with steel backing. I also harrassed Tim at Kool Stop about making aluminum backed origanic pads for the R1/The One/Mega, and he told me they went with other applications.

Is anyone here successfully using the OEM R1 pads with Scrub rotors?


----------



## celestequattro (Nov 29, 2008)

The R1 pads are organic BUT I have had such a poor experience of running R1's with Scrub rotors that I have taken the Scrubs off my bike, with one left on a front training wheel pending getting hold of another R1 rotor.

Although the R1 / Scrub combo is lighter, if you want to go faster you' may be better off running with the better performing R1 rotors. Depends whether you weigh, or you race!

No doubt that there is someone out there who is happy with the performance but having tried 3 different types of pads this combo simply does not work where I ride in the UK.

If anyone knows where to get a 160mm R1 rotor please let me know!


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

ayjay69 said:


> There are any R1 brake pads with aluminium base plate ? I searched the web - no results....
> 
> Not count the basic pads that are alu and organic.
> Yesterday I have mailed to kool-stop and they wrote that they won't make brake pads on aluminium base plate - what a shame....


Does this help you any - discobrake.com


----------



## chuckji (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm using the stock R1 pads with Scrub's (160/140) and don't really have any problem.
Granted I'm in South East Michigan riding XC with no big downhills. 
I too had contacted Kool Stop a while back and got the same answer.... no R1 aluminum backed pads available, or coming anytime soon.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

I have asked kool stop but they wont make it


----------



## speedworkaddict (Dec 27, 2008)

*Sweet Irony*



Robin v Berkel said:


> i got set on my scalpel BBQ i got them from LBS


My favorite part of the pictures of this amazing bike is that your yard looks long neglected. I'm glad we all have our priorities in line!! Nice ride!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## celestequattro (Nov 29, 2008)

You can get lightweight R1 pads from Chainreaction today - just checked


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

My first set of R1's came today and first thing i noticed directly how super light they are .Here some pics

































Im a Formula guy and only ride Formula brakes,other brakes i run on my other bikes are the Puro & One.Also fantastic brakes:thumbsup: ,imo Formula makes the nicest & best brakes money can buy.


----------



## carbs79 (Sep 8, 2009)

Are these brakes more powerful than XX/Elixer Mag or Marta magnesium?
I am about to buy new brakes and have tried the above mentioned ones (rate avids over magura) but considering R1. Had enough of my XTR not enough power.


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Where did you get those red ones? I can't find them anywhere... 



Fantaman said:


> My first set of R1's came today and first thing i noticed directly how super light they are .Here some pics
> https://is.pinkbike.com/photo/4275/pbpic4275460.jpg
> https://is.pinkbike.com/photo/4275/pbpic4275462.jpg
> https://is.pinkbike.com/photo/4278/pbpic4278254.jpg
> ...


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

I also bought set of these red. I bought them on ebay. This seller sales it:

http://myworld.ebay.com/clood69/


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

ayjay69 said:


> I also bought set of these red. I bought them on ebay. This seller sales it:
> 
> https://myworld.ebay.com/clood69/


Yeah i bought mine from the same guy as you did,great guy to deal with:thumbsup: .Highly recommended for those that whanna buy R1's,he sells other colors as wel 

Cube bikes has spec'd their bikes mostly with colored R1's,also they have 1 bike with lime green R1's


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

My R1 on scale


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

While the super low weight of the R1's is attractive... I'll be avoiding them for 3 reasons:

1) lack of adjustments:
- no contact point adjustment (if you never had it, you won't miss it, but having it sure is nice)
- no reach adjustment (I don't have super long fingers, so being able to dial the reach is nice)
2) Rotor not included
3) probably the biggest factor - CO$T ... while they are the lightest out there (or one of), the prices makes my eyes water... especially since they don't even include rotors or mounts

I have Elixir CR's right now... If anything, I'll go SRAM XX (pricey as well, but get all the adjustments, and come with rotors and mounts) or CR Mag down the road...


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

MI_canuck said:


> 1) lack of adjustments:
> - no contact point adjustment (if you never had it, you won't miss it, but having it sure is nice)
> - no reach adjustment (I don't have super long fingers, so being able to dial the reach is nice)
> 2) Rotor not included
> 3) probably the biggest factor - CO$T ... while they are the lightest out there (or one of), the prices makes my eyes water... especially since they don't even include rotors or mounts


I switched to the R1 from a brake that had the contact point adjustment and I don't miss it at all, and the R1's do have reach adjustment.

But yeah, they are pricey........


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

You can adjust the reach adjust buy using the a 2mm allen key,the adjuster is located in the lever(it's in that hole on the lever)


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

thanks both for clarifying


----------



## tolleyman (Mar 5, 2006)

Where to buy white ones in USA???


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

tolleyman said:


> Where to buy white ones in USA???


Colored ones are all OEM brakes. The only source is Ebay. www.ebay.de (Germany) seems to usually have the most.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

ok-i bought some myself. I would have liked the new "The One" though as reviews and tests show this would be the reference for light weight AND monster power at only a minor weight penalty compared to the R1....but the swiss distributor had none left. Just 1 set of R1s....Just after placing the order i invested some time in the german R1-thread and found out that many had zero problems while many had a lot of trouble...so i hope i'm not in the latter half

Anyway - i just cut the hoses to lenght and weighed my sets with all hardware needed:

Front 160mm,PM: 264g
Rear 160mm, PM/IS: 302g
Rear 140mm (Alligator Windcutter), PM/IS: 275g

So total for 160/160 is 566g while 160/140 is 539g

I took off my Avid Juivy Ultimates and lost almost 130g by doing so - cool!

No ride-report yet as we just got wet snow which freezes over night leaving a slippery mess and my broken rib is still sore...


----------



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

nino said:


> ok-i bought some myself. I would have liked the new "The One" though as reviews and tests show this would be the reference for light weight AND monster power at only a minor weight penalty compared to the R1....but the swiss distributor had none left. Just 1 set of R1s....Just after placing the order i invested some time in the german R1-thread and found out that many had zero problems while many had a lot of trouble...so i hope i'm not in the latter half
> 
> Anyway - i just cut the hoses to lenght and weighed my sets with all hardware needed:
> 
> ...


Have had mine for 3 months now with about 200 miles on them. No problems so far (knock on wood). The discs rub just a little on the pads, but not enough to cause any significant drag. The power seems to improve with each ride. Awesome brakes! Think you'll be very happy with them.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Taz8 said:


> Have had mine for 3 months now with about 200 miles on them. No problems so far (knock on wood). The discs rub just a little on the pads, but not enough to cause any significant drag. The power seems to improve with each ride. Awesome brakes! Think you'll be very happy with them.


hmm-it's exactly that constant dragging and brake levers or pistons not returning back after engaging which seems to be the No. 1 complaint. We will see. I sure got them because a lot of guys rave about the power and because there's many that have no issues too...as mentioned i hope mine do good too.


----------



## Taz8 (Aug 3, 2006)

nino said:


> hmm-it's exactly that constant dragging and brake levers or pistons not returning back after engaging which seems to be the No. 1 complaint. We will see. I sure got them because a lot of guys rave about the power and because there's many that have no issues too...as mentioned i hope mine do good too.


I was also concerned about the constant dragging that I had heard about before I purchased my set. But it's really a very minor problem... at least with mine. My discs will just rub a little here and there when I spin the wheels, but not enough to actually slow the wheels down. It might even be fixable by simply re-aligning my calipers, but it's such a minor issue that I haven't even bothered. Of course no rubbing would be better than even a little rubbing, but I can easily live with the amount that I am experiencing. The brakes have absolutely amazing modulation IMO and plenty of stopping power for my type of riding (fast xc and all mountain). I weigh 160 lbs and have 180f/160r set up. Good luck with yours. Let us know how you like them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

Its been quite awhile since the launch of the R1 and i recently just pickup a set. I have since changed the rotor bolts and mounting bolts to Ti (any that i missed out?). Anyone manage to find a alu base plate? Please share :thumbsup:


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Atmos said:


> Its been quite awhile since the launch of the R1 and i recently just pickup a set. I have since changed the rotor bolts and mounting bolts to Ti (any that i missed out?). Anyone manage to find a alu base plate? Please share :thumbsup:


Aren't the stock pads already aluminum backed?


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

adept1 said:


> Aren't the stock pads already aluminum backed?


I don't know, i read from the information here


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

adept1 said:


> Aren't the stock pads already aluminum backed?


Yes, you are right.


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

checky said:


> Yes, you are right.


Hi, thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Anybody here changed all the red bolts ? The red doesn't match my bike, want to change them to black.
What do I need and where to get it ?


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

M4 x 15 at the lever clamp.
The bolts to hold the pads are unfortunately special.
Perhaps you are able to build something based on a M4 x 20 by taking the thread off at the last mm (cause the thread is only direct behind the head needed, than the screw gets a smaller diameter).
Part 03 at the caliper: http://www.formula-brake.it/en/support/download/107


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

thanks checky ! :thumbsup:

I found a pic in all black on a dutch online shop....this is the way I want them.










The bolts that hold the pads, are those the "big" ones with www.formula-brake.it
writen on it ?


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

Dont know what you mean with "big" one.
May the pic helps:


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

I know what you mean.....thx again.

I wase talking about part 12, in the pic. I posted its black too.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

You sure that's not just a black and white picture?


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

On the website from the onlineshop, where the pic is taken from, I read it is all black.
Carbon levers included too.


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

Ah, understood ;-)
I guess its original. As you see at post #90 there is a red one with a black piston screw.
Unfortunately dont know where to get these.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Are the all black R1's available?

Where is the best place you have found to buy these brakes? I would like to try a set, but damn they are expensive.

Also, will any adapter work to mount the brakes or do I have to buy the Formula rotors to get the adapter?


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Anyone found a cheaper alternative to BK Composites carbon clamps?


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Here is a website that sells them all black :

http://www.extraparts.nl/br-mFormulaR1

But the price........:madman:


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

There's a guy selling them at ebay.it (red, black white also available) 

What are the differences between the formula R1 2009 and 2010 version?


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you have a link to the ebay sales? I can't seem to find them.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

http://shop.ebay.it/merchant/clood69_W0QQ_trksidZp4340?_rdc=1


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't read italian, but it doesn't look like this seller ships to the US.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

DavidR1 said:


> I can't read italian, but it doesn't look like this seller ships to the US.


yes it ships world wide, that means U.S. too.
Worldwide economy shipping (registered mail) 25€


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

sergio_pt said:


> There's a guy selling them at ebay.it (red, black white also available)
> 
> What are the differences between the formula R1 2009 and 2010 version?


There is no difference apart the fact formula stopped doing magnesium levers, now al as a standard; and as I was informed there is the same true about al rotors, now steel only.
The reason for the first one 'magnesium doesn't like dot.
Second one 'not reliable supplier', al rotors were made for formula by another guys.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

1415chris said:


> There is no difference apart the fact formula stopped doing magnesium levers, now al as a standard; and as I was informed there is the same true about al rotors, now steel only.
> The reason for the first one 'magnesium doesn't like dot.
> Second one 'not reliable supplier', al rotors were made for formula by another guys.


Thanks for the info !  I was suspecting that the alu lever was the only difference I could see in pictures. Looks better IMO Anyway I already bought the carbon R1 from the italian ebay guy, lets see if I get them.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

sergio_pt said:


> Thanks for the info !  I was suspecting that the alu lever was the only difference I could see in pictures. Looks better IMO Anyway I already bought the carbon R1 from the italian ebay guy, lets see if I get them.


Unfortunately they are a bit heavier than mag levers.
But carbon ones settle dispute


----------



## Dauer962 (Oct 27, 2009)

Please tell me.

What distinguishes R1 2009 from R1 2010?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

If you look back a couple posts, you'll find the answer to your question.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Please look at the post no 23


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

There ya go. R1 carbon black brakes w red bolts from ebay seller clood69 arrived today!
Opinions so far: they look good and well built, carbon lever is strong.
It's the first part for my new build.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> My main reason for choosing the XTRs was the claim that their pads sit farther from the discs.


I thought that was more about XT and SLX - there levers have varying leverage.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> I took off my Avid Juivy Ultimates and lost almost 130g by doing so - cool!


What rotors did you have on Ultimates?

Planning to get Formula R1 rotor for front for Ultimates.. ~18g there...


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Nice brakes. What kind off hose is that ? It doesn't look the same as the standard Grey fake braided stuff......


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Curmy said:


> What rotors did you have on Ultimates?
> 
> Planning to get Formula R1 rotor for front for Ultimates.. ~18g there...


I used 160/140 Alligator Windcutters on my Ultimates.Now 160 R1 rotors front and rear.
R1 160: 88g
R1 180: 109g


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Dex11 said:


> Nice brakes. What kind off hose is that ? It doesn't look the same as the standard Grey fake braided stuff......


It's just black hose as you see... I didn't like the grey hose that comes standard with the R1. The blacks are only available at ebay.

*Anyone tried the R1 brakes with scrub rotors? How is the stopping power compared to standard R1 steel brakes? *


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> I used 160/140 Alligator Windcutters on my Ultimates.Now 160 R1 rotors front and rear.
> R1 160: 88g
> R1 180: 109g


And I would guess with Alligators you used steel backed sintered pads? Do you remember what is the weight difference between stock aluminum backed organics on Ultimates and EBC Gold (I guess)?

One reference mentions 9g per pad.

I also currently use Alligator 160 in the rear, with some steel backed sintered pads, and stock G2 rotor, also with sintered pads in the front. Wanted to switch back to stock organic pads with Formula R1 rotors.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Curmy said:


> I thought that was more about XT and SLX - there levers have varying leverage.


My XT and XTR pads sit the same distance from the rotor which is noticeably farther than other brands and there is ZERO rub. The XTRs have a longer lever throw than the XTs.
I'd be into R1s and The Ones if I heard from people that there is ZERO rub but I'm hearing the opposite.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Zero rub on my 2009 R1s and 2010 Ones used with standrad rotors and goodridge sintered pads


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Curmy said:


> And I would guess with Alligators you used steel backed sintered pads? Do you remember what is the weight difference between stock aluminum backed organics on Ultimates and EBC Gold (I guess)?
> 
> One reference mentions 9g per pad.
> 
> I also currently use Alligator 160 in the rear, with some steel backed sintered pads, and stock G2 rotor, also with sintered pads in the front. Wanted to switch back to stock organic pads with Formula R1 rotors.


I don't care about the weight of pads at all!! With discbrakes i want the best power -that's it. I don't even weigh pads-i simply don't care.I want the best power. That's why i don't even think about aluminium rotors etc.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> I don't care about the weight of pads at all!! With discbrakes i want the best power -that's it. I don't even weigh pads-i simply don't care.I want the best power. That's why i don't even think about aluminium rotors etc.


Or, sure, but I did not find stock aluminum backed pads on Ultimates to be unacceptable. Just wanted to know what would be the weight difference going back to it once my current setup wears out, paired with Formula rotors - looks like 25g for switching from G2+sintered and 12g from Alligator (but I think I will keep Alligator + sintered pad in the rear)

Tо be honest, I do not like Ultimates at all - fussy to service and setup, and I do not like the feel, but not to the point of throwing them out. My favorite ergonomics are Shimano dual control, I wish they made them lighter a bit..


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone know if I can use the R1s on a fork that only allows for 8" post mount rotors? The adapters for the 8" rotors on the R1 seem to be for 6" pm.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Anyone know if I can use the R1s on a fork that only allows for 8" post mount rotors? The adapters for the 8" rotors on the R1 seem to be for 6" pm.


You should be able to use an appropriate adapter from other manufacturer if Formula does not have it by any chance. Magura makes all sort of combinations for example - I use them with Shimano and Avid...


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Anyone know if I can use the R1s on a fork that only allows for 8" post mount rotors? The adapters for the 8" rotors on the R1 seem to be for 6" pm.


I believe all that means is that you can attach the caliper directly to the fork without an adapter, but you have to use a 8" rotor since the forks post mounts are designed for that size. I think the Magura Wotan is like that for example.

D


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

dr13zehn said:


> I believe all that means is that you can attach the caliper directly to the fork without an adapter, but you have to use a 8" rotor since the forks post mounts are designed for that size. I think the Magura Wotan is like that for example.
> 
> D


Yeah I do have the Wotan. On-line it looks like you need to order the R1 8" rotor with an adapter kit that fits 6" pm. What would the adapter kit be for if I can just mount the caliper directly on the fork?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

No adapter necessary. Just bolt the caliper to the fork and use an 8" rotor. Just like my 888 setup. Go easy on those magnesium threads.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> My XT and XTR pads sit the same distance from the rotor which is noticeably farther than other brands and there is ZERO rub. The XTRs have a longer lever throw than the XTs.
> I'd be into R1s and The Ones if I heard from people that there is ZERO rub but I'm hearing the opposite.


I liked what I heard about the extra pad clearance on the xtr brakes but then i read all the reviews here. Virtually every one complains that the pistons don't extend equally and that they rub constantly. You must have one of the lucky sets. The adjustment with those shims seems the be the only idea worse than cps washers.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

92gli said:


> I liked what I heard about the extra pad clearance on the xtr brakes but then i read all the reviews here. Virtually every one complains that the pistons don't extend equally and that they rub constantly. You must have one of the lucky sets. The adjustment with those shims seems the be the only idea worse than cps washers.


Not sure I understood - you are saying your XTR calipers rub?

Two sets of XT that I currently run are the easiest to setup of all the brakes I have ever owned - by a lot. Do not know about XTR..


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice - thanks!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I actually prefer the setup on IS calipers as opposed to post mount.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Anymore long term reviews ?
Anybody tried the stock and other brake pads aswell ?


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Curmy said:


> Not sure I understood - you are saying your XTR calipers rub?


No, not mine. I was saying I was thinking about getting them because my avid's have always had issues with pad drag/uneven piston extension. But then I read the reviews here. Almost every one of them talking about piston issues.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

92gli said:


> No, not mine. I was saying I was thinking about getting them because my avid's have always had issues with pad drag/uneven piston extension. But then I read the reviews here. Almost every one of them talking about piston issues.


Hm. Well, I can only speak for myself. Not even a hint of problems. Riding in Northern California.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Once one of my XT pistons was sticking and not retracting as far as the other side. I extended my pistons as far as I dared, dripped Tri-Flow on them, and pushed them back in. No more problems.


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Aug 24, 2006)

I received my R1's today. My weights are a bit off from what I have been seeing on this thread. 174g for the front and 192 rear. These weights are with the uncut hoses.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Just received mine, I was searching for an all black version......found them !




























I got them with the Floating rotors, front 180 mm, back 160 mm.
The 180 mm has a lot off movement, what rotors are must off you guys running ?


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

This ascetic look is amazing, much nicer than the painted black ones IMO :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Aug 24, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking, where did you find all the black R1's and how much did they cost?
Thanks,


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Found them on eBay, seller cloud69. He sells all kind of R's, especially the non standard ones.


----------



## God_Speed (Oct 5, 2007)

Just bought a new Cube bike with red R1 Carbon's with 180mm floating discs as standard. Mounted them of and sold them right away. Some reasons for that:

- They seem very fragile.

- Very expensive spare parts + hard to get hold of parts

- Need special syringes and other special stuff to bleed

Today I got my new Hope X2 Race brakes, far more genuine and 30g lighter as well,


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

Hope X2, I don't know: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/components/disc-brake-systems/product/race-x2-10-37487/

Been riding the R1 for over a year now. Absolutely no complaints, by far the best breaks I've ridden so far.


----------



## God_Speed (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopes are always crap until run in propperly. The review you are refering to says nothing about if they have even been tested on a bike in the woods under real use conditions. From what Ive read users of these think they are more powerful than the old Mono Mini's which are superb. So dont give much for that test tbh.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd probably say the same if I had just spent $$$ on them, peace of mind and so


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

just face it, you sold the best brakes on the market for some odd reasons!
I recall from the recent testing in several places that tests in the lab and on the trail confirm the Hopes are down on power compared to the Formulas. 
Ive run R1s for a year now with no real issues at all, they dont feel fragile in the slightest to me either.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

German "Mountainbike Magazin" tested several breaks in their 02/2010 issue. They combined lab testing with actual trail riding in the Alps in their results. This was actually done in cooperation with a university. Some guy was doing his Msc thesis on this. Their verdict on the Hopes was exactly the same as already pointed out by bikeradar: very poor breaking power, fading occurs quickly. Hoewer, they scored in the design category.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

agree. odd reasons to waste money on the worst brakes on market...
bah.. piece


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> agree. odd reasons to waste money on the worst brakes on market...
> bah.. piece


This measurement - lever pull force versus braking power - seems quite useless to me. I am yet to see a disk brake that I can not lock up a full knobby with a yank on a lever - and I usually adjust levers not to be too light, when possible.

So what that you need, say 140N pull vs 100N pull to achieve the deceleration you want. If you hang off a pull-up bar - and you weight 100kg, that's 500N pull on each hand. If you hang on one hand - that's 1000N. As a former rockclimber I can hang off a couple fingers - to it is 500N per finger. And you are worried about applying extra 50N to brake? You would not even notice. It is still a one finger effort.

If anything a brake that would lock it up with a slightest pressure would annoy the heck out of me.

If it is still a concern - go up one disk size. Its a better use of extra 25g then the "braking power", I would think, as it improves heat dissipation, modulation etc..


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Curmy said:


> This measurement - lever pull force versus braking power - seems quite useless to me. I am yet to see a disk brake that I can not lock up a full knobby with a yank on a lever - and I usually adjust levers not to be too light, when possible.
> 
> So what that you need, say 140N pull vs 100N pull to achieve the deceleration you want. If you hang off a pull-up bar - and you weight 100kg, that's 500N pull on each hand. If you hang on one hand - that's 1000N. As a former rockclimber I can hang off a couple fingers - to it is 500N per finger. And you are worried about applying extra 50N to brake? You would not even notice. It is still a one finger effort.
> 
> ...


I don't want to hang on my brakes! 

Maybe you are right and wouldn't notice, or maybe I would...
50N is the equivalent to approx. 5kg... Definitely I would notice 5kg on my fingers. 
The brakes locking up depends on modulation too. If the brakes require lower force to achieve a certain "power" and are easy modulated that's fine with me.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

there's a glowing review of 2010 R1's here: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/z...RODUCT.ID=5724&CATEGORY.ID=725&MODE=&TFC=TRUE

...and another great review from pinkbike on 04.11.09: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/formula-r1-review-2009.html

.............edit to add second review...........


----------



## KenDobson (Jan 18, 2008)

Has anyone used the match makers with xx shifters? Also the R1 lever master is the same as the "The One" lever?

Thanks

Just order the 2010 "the One" for my new build. Going to take the 30 gram penalty


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

KenDobson said:


> Just order the 2010 "the One" for my new build. Going to take the 30 gram penalty


These blew me away - awesome The One stopping power with R1 modulation and lever feel.
Perfect brakes for me.


----------



## clood (Jul 21, 2008)

KenDobson said:


> Has anyone used the match makers with xx shifters? Also the R1 lever master is the same as the "The One" lever?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Just order the 2010 "the One" for my new build. Going to take the 30 gram penalty


un saluto a tutti....

lever/master cylinder is the same on r1 and th1 2010 
matchmaker works well on xx/xo/x9, and looks good.

ps sorry for bad english

R1 guy......


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Where can we get The One 2010?


----------



## twenty6black (Jan 12, 2009)

okay, those pictures and the wieghts, so amazing...I want!

Tell me where I should get a set...online seller that will ship to Canada....LC(cheers)


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

twenty6black said:


> okay, those pictures and the wieghts, so amazing...I want!
> 
> Tell me where I should get a set...online seller that will ship to Canada....LC(cheers)


Looking for this? http://shop.ebay.it/clood69/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*nero R1 + rosso R1*

here's my nero R1 front brake from clood69, very friendly chap + best packing i've had on ebay for a very long time

had to shorten the front brake hose (rear was perfect length) used that as an excuse to try out Motul RBF-660 with the highest boiling point of any DOT 4 on the market (that i'm aware of) the R1's are working brilliantly with SwissStop pads + 180/160 Scrub rotors

http://www.motul-lubricants.com/en/products/products_brakefluid.shtml?panel=0

been so chuffed with them i recently nabbed a red R1 brakeset for the wife's weeniefied stumpy, now i'll to make sure i don't ride too close to her on the trails as her braking will be so much better


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

so i take it you like them better than the marta sl mags you had previously?


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

I also run RBF in my brakes and it's been great. Didn't choose it for my bike, just happen to have a spare bottle from my car. But if you really want to get the ultimate brake fluid Culturesponge, get some Castrol SRF. Dry boiling point is about even with RBF 600, but the wet boiling point is far superior. 

I've never used it on a bike, but I figured it might be something someone with brakes like the R1 would consider financially feasible.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

What bar-clamps are those ? Not the standard ones, right ?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*better brakes*

thanks for the tip about the Castrol SRF, its great not to have to ride in the wet/mud anymore - if i ever move back to a wetter climate i try to remember

had some RBF left over after bleeding the brakes on our vespa - expensive, but worked out about the same price as the price as the finish line brand DOT 4 as the bottle is 2x the size

...to afford the R1's i tapped into our BC kayaking holiday fund (don't tell the mrs!)

...................

yes, bk composites carbon (better for carbon bars than the alloy standard clamps) - 49.50 Eur from here: http://www.bike-products.com/en/Sho...manufacturer=aeb64e043b2c377e5004725bf276b53b

i was able to pay via paypal + avoid VAT + postage was very reasonable - ask for Matthias Fischer (really top bloke)

.............edit to add photo's.........


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Great ! THX !


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

What about those reported problems about oil getting out from the lever assembly ( from the hidden part that is against the handlebar), fixed?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Batas said:


> What about those reported problems about oil getting out from the lever assembly ( from the hidden part that is against the handlebar), fixed?


It was a common issue with the early 2009 batch. It has been fixed.

Mine had that problem. Formula Brake USA fixed them for free even though I had bought them from an Italian seller.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Batas said:


> What about those reported problems about oil getting out from the lever assembly ( from the hidden part that is against the handlebar), fixed?


Only issue on first batch, mine were fixed by formula Italy within a week. Great service and communications. Haven't heard of any recent issues too.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

The white version is heavier :sad: Front: 171g - Rear:185g UNCUT.

Cutted:

Front:









Rear:









Total with everything (hope pro 160/140 discs): 533g

By the way, can we use DOT 5 with those? The calippers say "Dot 4 only"


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Did you already use them with the Hope rotors ?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

I received them (R1) yesterday. Only mounted them today in a hurry. So far they seem centered, the pads don't touch the discs, but the disc "rivets" are very close to the calipers.

I used the hope pro discs with avid ultimate with no problems.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

The same is true about r1 and hope pro combination, even not worse.
Quite tricky to set it up, comparing to the other sets I used to have.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

To bad....my Formula floating rotors really suck, looking for some alternatives out there...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Batas said:


> an we use DOT 5 with those? The calippers say "Dot 4 only"


No. DOT 4 or 5.1 only!


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> No. DOT 4 or 5.1 only!


 Right... I found some info:

DOT 5.1, like DOT 3 and DOT 4, is a polyethylene glycol-based fluid (contrasted with DOT 5 which is silicone-based).

Now I have to see if I can mix DOT 5.1 and 4, or if I have to take all the 4 out first...

Thanks!


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

Is there other alternatives for the carbon brake clamps?


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Alternative to which carbon clamps?


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

I think he means the bk composites bar clamp.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Dex11 said:


> I think he means the bk composites bar clamp.


 Me too...


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

BK I know very well, on my bike.

Another source I am aware of:
https://www.luxtech.com.pl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5&Itemid=7

Price as remember something around £17

And how it looks like:


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Batas said:


> Now I have to see if I can mix DOT 5.1 and 4, or if I have to take all the 4 out first.


I've mixed them before with no ill effects.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> I've mixed them before with no ill effects.


 Thanks. I have half a bottle of dot 5.1 from my previous brakes... So I guess I will use it on the R1.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Batas said:


> Thanks. I have half a bottle of dot 5.1 from my previous brakes... So I guess I will use it on the R1.


Just be sure that the bottle hasn't been lying around for while.

Unsealed/poorly sealed DOT fluid tends to absorb moisture over time if not properly stored and is not as effective as hydraulic fluid.


----------



## boycow0109 (Dec 11, 2009)

*formula r1*

I've had mine for 2 months, have 1 race and some recreational rides for a total of just over 100 miles.

Rotors used: Ashima Ai 180/160

Not as powerful as my Magura Marta

Modulation: very good, but requires more pulling than my MagMarta to get same stopping power.

Levers: great ergonomic shape (1 or 2 fingers - "that's what she said")

Pad rub - can't seem to get rid of it completely due to very tight channel for the disc.

Look: beautiful, flat black with carbon lever

Weight: super light

Would I recommend? 
For Racer or someone with time to set up calipers: Yes. 
For a "set it and forget it" style rider, probably not.


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

+1 The link doesn't show details on that clamp. I just think the BK ones are too expensive for 2 pcs. of small carbon clamps and I'm sure there are cheaper alternatives out there.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Which pads are you guys using? Don't seem to get much braking power from the stock ones, and they melt like snow...


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been using goodridge sintered in my r1 and ones.
Recently used superstar sintered and not noticed any difference in performance but much cheaper.


----------



## gonewiththeschwinn (Aug 13, 2008)

I've recently installed a new set of R1's, and both Front and Rear seem to exhibit the constant dragging due to the pads not fully retracting. I can remove some of the fluid which will help them retract, but then end up having to pull the lever to the bar before the pads will stop the wheel. Is this a normal performance trade-off for these brakes?

Besides letting them break-in, putting tri-flow on the caliper pistons, or living with it... has there been any other solutions people have found? 

Bleeding these brakes is super easy.... almost too easy....

Also, does anyone happen to know where I could find a 160mm 2 piece rotor and Rear IS adapter in the U.S. It seems Formula has discontinued the 2 piece rotors and I already have the front. 
Thanks!


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

since the drag was so horrible on my r1s, i had them rebuilt and re-bled by an authorized formula mechanic and the pads didn't rub for about two rides, then the rubbing came back in full force. I sold them after that and put my old puros back on, much quiter. Non rubbing disc brakes will probably be faster than 80g weight savings anyways


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

@gonewiththeschwinn & jordanrosenbach3, were you using the 2010 version of the R1's, or the 2009 version with magnesium levers?


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm not sure which version I had, but i bought mine in october 2009 from Eliflap, they came with carbon levers. Im guessing they were the 2009s. Is there a difference?


----------



## chuckji (Feb 7, 2008)

Finally took my R1's off! Got tired of the rear dragging. Bled them, sent them back to Formula, but calipers would never retract fully. Used them one season with Scrub rotors.
Too bad, I really liked them - especially the light weight and lever ergo.
Switched over to XX - no problems and no drag


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Well, the 2010 version no longer has magnesium levers - I talked to a dealer about my bad experience with the R1's (dragging), which I bought early 2009. He told me that the first batch of brakes had a too tight tolerance on the pistons / caliper, and all brakes returned were replaced by Formula right away as this was a known issue. Haven't heard this before, so I'd like to have it confirmed from Formula. The only thing heard about the R1's is dragging issues, so seems like it's still not sorted?

I'm riding XX brakes now, have also had Marta SL's which I really liked (except the juddering of the discs, but sould be solved with the new Storm SL rotor out soon). The XX brakes aren't perfect either though : on steep, technical descents, they make turkey warble noise too. I have this with the XX brakes on my S-Works Epic, Flash Team Edition, my girlfriend's Era with Elixir R brakes, and my friend with his Elixir CR brakes on his Flash Hi- Mod 2. Brakes are properly bled, bedded in, tried semi- sintered (stock) pads, organic pads, SwissStop pads, no difference. Seems like manufacturers are no longer capable of designing proper rotors.


----------



## gonewiththeschwinn (Aug 13, 2008)

I do have the 2010 stock version. The drag isn't that much, I can't hear it at all while riding, just when I spin the wheels off the ground they come to a stop rather quickly so I don't know how much it is "slowing me down" really. I really do like the feel of the brakes though.

What's the proper method for determining the correct amount of fluid to have in the lines? Instructions provided by Formula (there are multiple sets for the R1) don't describe this very well. The best I can find is that "only a few" drops of fluid should overflow when reinstalling the bleed screw. After sucking out air with the syringe, you have to push fluid back in, but the amount of pressure can vary quite a bit. 

Any other suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## chuckji (Feb 7, 2008)

madskatingcow said:


> I talked to a dealer about my bad experience with the R1's (dragging), which I bought early 2009. He told me that the first batch of brakes had a too tight tolerance on the pistons / caliper, and all brakes returned were replaced by Formula right away as this was a known issue.


I too bought my R1's in early 2009. Early this year I sent them back to Formula complaining of the dragging - got them back about 2 weeks later, packed in the same box I sent them in, with no explanation of what they did, if anything. There was no evidence of any change from looking at the caliper...
Once I put them on the bike, same old problem. Off they came and on went a set of XX.

So if they are replacing them, they didn't mine.


----------



## Dauer962 (Oct 27, 2009)

Will it work with the R1 ? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=20431


----------



## Wilkenstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry for being a little off topic, but I love my k24's. Are there any ways to lighten them up a bit?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Installed my R1's today I have the same problem with dragging. Front and rear drag on the rotors and the rear lever retracts very slowly causing even more drag on the rear. 
Is there any way to solve this problems on your own without sending the brakes back to Formula?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

On other brakes with this problem I've done this:
1. Remove the pads
2. Push the pistons pretty far out with multiple pulls on the lever
3. Drip light lube on the sides of the pistons
4. Push them back in to lubricate the seals
5. Clean off extra lube
6. Pump lever to see if the pistons retract better and repleat whole process if needed

On new brakes it's possible that the seals will loosen up and the pads will retract better after some use so I'd take them on a good ride first.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try that lubing process. It might work.


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

I have changed my rotors to Innolites, do i have to change my pads? What pads are the stock R1 using. If i need to change, any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

pads ideally need to bed-in with coated alloy rotors both from new

i'm using SwissStop's with my R1's + Innolites, but the standard issue Formula organic pads (that come with the brakes) might be okay too as long as they are fresh

but i suppose you could always re-face moderately used organic pads with sandpaper or a file (what i do) if you can't wait for SwissStop's to arrive in the post

good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

culturesponge said:


> defo change the pads! your pads ideally need to bed-in from new with new rotors from new
> 
> i'm using SwissStop's with my R1's + Innolites, but the standard issue Formula organic pads (that come with the brakes) might be okay too as long as they are fresh
> 
> ...


Thank you for the lightning quick respond! :thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

no probs, i'm happy that i can tap out something helpfull & legible on this iphone

with alloy rotors like Innolite, Stans or Scrub work well more consistantly + last longer when i dedicate a pair of SwissStop (or KoolStop) organics to each rotor and lable them with a marker pen so they don't get mixed up

this might read as being abit OTT but those fragile alloy rotors can really can last for years when they are well looked after 

best


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

culturesponge said:


> no probs, i'm happy that i can pound out something legible on this iphone
> 
> soft alloy rotors like Innolite, Stans or Scrub they work alot more consistantly + last longer when i dedicate a pair of SwissStops (or KoolStop) to each rotor and lable them with a marker pen so they don't so easily get mixed up
> 
> ...


Hi Sponge, it would be perfect if you could lead me to a source for the swisstop pads!


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

DOT 5 is even better to use, just more expensive.



Batas said:


> The white version is heavier :sad: Front: 171g - Rear:185g UNCUT.
> 
> Cutted:
> 
> ...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Atmos said:


> Hi Sponge, it would be perfect if you could lead me to a source for the swisstop pads!


here in california there are not too many stockists for SwissStop disk brake pads (plenty seem to have rim brake pads though) so i get mine mostly from competitive cyclist (Colorado usa) - also the more pads you purchase the cheaper they are:thumbsup: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/

last batch was from http://www.jpracingbike1.com/ (France) with an order of Innolite rotors - Philippe had the best price to date even including international postage

R2 bikes (Germany) http://r2-bike.com/ are a terrific source too & very nice peeps also + website is massive

best

...edit to fix links...


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

culturesponge said:


> here in california there are not too many stockists for SwissStop disk brake pads (plenty seem to have rim brake pads though) so i get mine mostly from competitive cyclist (Colorado usa) - also the more pads you purchase the cheaper they are:thumbsup: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/
> 
> last batch was from http://www.jpracingbike1.com/ (France) with an order of Innolite rotors - Philippe had the best price to date even including international postage
> 
> ...


Hi Sponge thank you once again. I guess i will live with the original pads first as they are FRESH. Then i will start sourcing for the swisstops (are they going to drop some weight here?).


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

you should be alright then :thumbsup:

alloy backed standard issue Formula organics + spring



SwissStop disc 25 (Formula R1 + The One) + spring


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

culturesponge said:


> you should be alright then :thumbsup:
> 
> alloy backed standard issue Formula organics + spring
> 
> ...


----------



## hypercycler (Jul 7, 2009)

The Formula's sintered pads are appx 21-22 grams a pair too. They work better then the standard Formula's orgainics in my case, no fate and not much noise. IMHO worth the extra 22-23g for 2 pairs if you more trail / am ridings.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Atmos said:


> culturesponge said:
> 
> 
> > you should be alright then :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

*DOT 5 in R1s? Nooo*



rensho said:


> DOT 5 is even better to use, just more expensive.


Dot 5 is silicon!! It will not be friendly to the seals.. Stay with glycol based fluid. They now have a 5.1 but it takes on water faster and is harder on the internals than DOT 4.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Castrol SRF has the highest wet boiling point of any brake fluid. It's outrageoulsy expensive, but it's simply the best. I've been using it in my race car for years now, and I'll be using it in my R1s when I change the brake lines soon.


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

BlownCivic said:


> Castrol SRF has the highest wet boiling point of any brake fluid. It's outrageoulsy expensive, but it's simply the best. I've been using it in my race car for years now, and I'll be using it in my R1s when I change the brake lines soon.


OK, but R1s seals do NOT like silicon they tend to swell up.. isn't Castrol SRF silicon ester? Most XC conditions don't generate the same heat as auto racing ;-) and the master is very small as are all other tolerances.. I get why you'd run it in a car --- but in the R1s? The pistons already have a bit of trouble retracting fully for most people..

OK I'll shut up I don't want to enter a debate -- just thought I toss in my 2cents - maybe call the hive first if you are in the US


----------

